# Raleigh Clubman Mixte reviews?



## maryanne (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi,
Has anyone seen/read a full review of the Raleigh Clubman Mixte? I know that a writer for roadbike review had written an announcement, but was wondering if a full review would be forthcoming.

I am trying to decide on a SOMA Buena Vista or the Raleigh Clubman Mixte. I am looking for a "step thru" roadbike that I can commute with but also do some major hill climbs on the weekends. I was all set to build a SOMA Buena Vista until I found out the Raleigh now has a new mixte of the Clubman. 

If you have any thoughts on the Raleigh or a comparison, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks, Maryanne


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

maryanne said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone seen/read a full review of the Raleigh Clubman Mixte? I know that a writer for roadbike review had written an announcement, but was wondering if a full review would be forthcoming.
> 
> I am trying to decide on a SOMA Buena Vista or the Raleigh Clubman Mixte. I am looking for a "step thru" roadbike that I can commute with but also do some major hill climbs on the weekends. I was all set to build a SOMA Buena Vista until I found out the Raleigh now has a new mixte of the Clubman.
> ...


I have not seen a review of the Clubman Mixte. I will admit to having gazed longingly at the Soma Buena Vista over the last couple of years. Good luck with your shopping.


----------



## maryanne (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks! I'm all confused now  because not I have to choose!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, looking at the spec, it seems they are similar in frame angles, but not in a simple patterned way. Soma has a steeper head tube angle at 50cm, the clubman is steeper in 54/55, and they are the same in 59. Do you know what size you need?

Given your uses, I would guess the Clubman is the way to go. Drop bars means it is likely spec'd for more road riding and less town riding (that's my guess, without looking in detail). And I like the looks of it a lot better.

The real test of course is to ride them both if possible, and buy the one that feels better to you.

I am sure you will have a great time on either, good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## maryanne (Aug 13, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your response. I have decided on the Raleigh Clubman Mixte @ 55cm. Anything's gotta be faster than my Giant Cypress DX (which I bought when I was 30 lbs. heavier!)


QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Well, looking at the spec, it seems they are similar in frame angles, but not in a simple patterned way. Soma has a steeper head tube angle at 50cm, the clubman is steeper in 54/55, and they are the same in 59. Do you know what size you need? Given your uses, I would guess the Clubman is the way to go. Drop bars means it is likely spec'd for more road riding and less town riding (that's my guess, without looking in detail). And I like the looks of it a lot better. The real test of course is to ride them both if possible, and buy the one that feels better to you. I am sure you will have a great time on either, good luck and happy hunting!


----------

